# 85 720 pu engine swap?



## georgemattson (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi all anybody know what would be a good engine swap for my 85 nissan 4x4? mabe a bolt in, would a 20r or something or any idea's without alot of fabricating? mabe use some boltup plate? I need some idea's. this motor has been a pain and I need a fresher engine. I have a triumph spitfire engine I am willing to trade that runs great. any idea's welcome or mabe let me know what you have put in yours, will a v8 fit? thanks all


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

You do realize a 20R is a SMALLER engine than a Z24i?

If the engine is shot, get it rebuilt, thats the only way to avoid a lot of fab work.


----------



## georgemattson (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks, would a 280z or other engine bolt in with a plate? I dont mind a little fabricating? motor mts etc.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

280Z is an inline 6, crank pulley would be past the radiator. And it tilts the wrong direction for a KA transmission.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I've seen a 350 in a 720 before...


----------



## georgemattson (Jun 15, 2007)

THANKS ALL I'm just kicking some ideas around, and appreciate all the answers, I however don't need to be chided about certain engines we are just kicking some ideas around about what would be a good installation, I also have seen v8's , buicks v6's but was wondering if I could hear from someone who has "actually"done a good swap, and I will fabricate if necessary...Also on the 280z engine I mis quoted and meant a 300zx engine...


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Chided? Hope that wasnt at me, just letting you know the difficulties without the smileys and such, good luck on your engines!


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have seen a Buick v-6 in a 720 4WD. That would be my choice. It was a clean install. Somewhere, maybe here, on the net, there is a pretty good detailed story of the Buick install. Spend some time Googling, or use Dogpile search, and see what comes up.
My Gawsh a 350-wow. In my 61, I had to tilt the tranny from the rear, just to get a HEI to clear the firewall, until it was all the way in the 283.Even with the short chevy water pump, that's longer then my Z24.


----------

